# Thanks



## Shaele (Jun 27, 2003)

An appropriate ending to a wonderful tale. Thanks for putting this together Doc! It's been a real treat, and I really appreciate you taking the time and care to put it here for us.

Thanks to everyone in the campaign too. If it was half as memorable as it reads, you're very fortunate!


----------

